# ddns zone update fails [SOLVED]

## Satori80

 *Quote:*   

> Jun  9 21:20:45 ns1 named[1444]: client 127.0.0.1#1030: updating zone 'noyfb.not/IN': adding an RR
> 
> Jun  9 21:20:45 ns1 named[1444]: client 127.0.0.1#1030: updating zone 'noyfb.not/IN': adding an RR
> 
> Jun  9 21:20:45 ns1 named[1444]: client 127.0.0.1#1030: updating zone 'noyfb.not/IN': error: journal open failed: no more

 

Huh?   :Sad: 

Anybody have any ideas?   (please?)

First I tried to chown the files to named. That didn't help so I chowned the whole directory to named. Still get this message.Last edited by Satori80 on Fri Jun 11, 2004 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikaro

i had a go with google and didnt found anything about it .. only some stuff about windows.. but you are not running windows right ? 

post your zone file & named.conf, maybe you have something wrong there.

----------

## Satori80

I found some things on google while doing some creative searching that were related to running named in a chrooted env which caused a similar problem. Apparently it was an OpenBSD only thing.

Here is my zone file:

```
; zone file for noyfb.not

$TTL 3D

@       IN      SOA     ns1.noyfb.not. hostmaster.noyfb.not (

                        199802151       ; serial

                        8H              ; refresh

                        2H              ; retry

                        4w              ; expire

                        1D)             ; minimum TTL

;

                NS      ns1             ; inet addy of nameserver

                MX      10 mail.noyfb.not ; mail exchanger

;

;

localhost       A       127.0.0.1

ns1             A       <ip-address>

;

thing           A       <ip-address>

                TXT     "Gateway"

;

<there are a bunch of machines that used to have static IP numbers

that have been commented out below this line>
```

Here is my named.conf:

```
include "/etc/rndc.key";

options {

        directory "/var/named";

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        notify no;

        listen-on {

                <ns-ip-address>;

                127.0.0.1;

        };

};

controls {

        inet 127.0.0.1 allow { localhost; };

};

// root nameserver hints

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "localhost.zone";

        notify no;

        allow-update { key rndckey; };

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "named.local";

        notify no;

       allow-update { key rndckey; };

};

zone "noyfb.not" {

        type master;

        notify no;

        file "noyfb.not";

        allow-update { key rndckey; };

};

zone "<ip-stuff>.in-addr.arpa" {

        type master;

        notify no;

        file "<ip-stuff>";

        allow-update { key rndckey; };

};
```

If you find anything or get any ideas, please let me know. :/

----------

## ikaro

try this:

```

listen-on { any; };

```

----------

## Satori80

Okay, I did that and now local resolve doesn't work even on the static addresses and my logs record  "zone noyfb.not/IN: journal rollforward failed: no more"

I'm going to try to look up this new error.

----------

## ikaro

why is the domain named *.not ? 

typo ?

----------

## Satori80

Update: I commented out the zone "localhost IN" definition from my named.conf, set "listen-on" back to how I had it as "any;" was causing local resolve failures, and deleted any *.jnl files in my named directory. Problem solved. Which of these fixed the problem is not clear but I'm betting on stale .jnl files being the most likely issue (I didn't even know there were any).

As to your question about my domain, no it's not an error. I'm using private IP addresses and I want to make sure a) none of my internal DNS names make it to the outside and get propagated, and b) my LAN doesn't conflict with any Internet domains (which would cause resolve issues) by using an illegal TLD internally.

Thank you very much for your time and assistance in this matter.   :Very Happy: 

----------

